# extended batteries



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone use them? I'm talking about the slim line 19-1800mah so you don't need a new back cover.

This one has really good reviews. Tbh, I get great life with my stock battery, 16hrs with heavy heavy use, couple days on standby, but having a few extra hours of heavy use without adding any extra weight or bulk is always a good thing IMHO, especially for instances when you won't have any chance to charge your phone, like in emergency situations. Anyone use this? Is it worth it?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003XOUM12/ref=aw_d_detail?pd=1&qid=1295844584&sr=8-1

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

I've had pretty good luck with this one. Had it about 6 weeks now. The back cover even has the GPS and 4G antennas built into it. Only $25 with free shipping.


----------



## bwpopper (Jul 19, 2011)

Excuse me if I'm asking a dumb question, but do the EVO and Thunderbolt use the same battery?


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

Not a dumb question. They do not use the same battery so don't get these for your TBolt!
*EDIT*
Sorry. I think these work lol. Batteries for the original EVO do not.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"barcodelinux said:


> I've had pretty good luck with this one. Had it about 6 weeks now. The back cover even has the GPS and 4G antennas built into it. Only $25 with free shipping.


With the one I posted?

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## whojabacod (Jul 15, 2011)

HTC extended battery


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

"whojabacod said:


> HTC extended battery


And? This is with my stock batt

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

This is with the HTC Extended










bigger pic here - 40+ Hours


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Just ordered an extended battery from verizon. Cannot wait to not have to charge all the time.


----------



## jimnutt (Jul 19, 2011)

Batteries for the Merge work on the Thunderbolt.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Im looking at the MyTouch 4g 1650 or the seido 1750. Any opinions?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

The way I see it, the slim "extended" batteries are no better than the standard OEM battery, just cheaper. If you want a longer-lasting battery, you have to buy the fat one.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Except some of us dont want to carry rock around with us lol. If it had a smooth back id be down, but i just cant stand that hump.


----------



## rhcp011235 (Jun 7, 2011)

crkdvnm said:


> Except some of us dont want to carry rock around with us lol. If it had a smooth back id be down, but i just cant stand that hump.


You get used to it in 2-3 days. Esp if you wear a clip. I dont even notice it anymore. pocket or clip.


----------

